# Amano RIP?



## Ian Holdich

I'm seeing reports come through Twitter regarding Amano...can anyone confirm?

This is what I've got...
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/sp/news/national/20150806197631.html

If so RIP Amano, you've been an inspiration to many.


----------



## Andy D

A sad day!

That's says he died at home of pneumonia (aged 61).


----------



## Andy D

Using Google translate:

In Niigata City West Kaba Ward global photographer , to express the natural ecosystems in the aquarium " Nature Aquarium " in the proponent is also a Takashi Amano ( Amano Takashi ) Mr. 18 minutes at 4:00 pm 11 , of pneumonia He died at his home in West Kaba Ward for . 61 -year-old . West Kaba Ward born . Home District, western Kaba Makiko 4491 . Wake , funeral will solemnize with relatives . Chief mourner is eldest son Yuta ( Yuta ) 's . It opens a farewell party at a later date .

Mr. Amano is through a professional cyclist , he worked as a photographer on the theme of domestic and international nature . In the 2008 Hokkaido Toyako Summit are exhibited the works that captured the virgin forest of Sado , to collect the world's attention . In " Earth stipple Takashi Amano 's eyes " from April 2010 in Niigata Nippo , it was serialized nature and landscape photos and statements of the world outside the prefecture . Niigata Nippo Culture Award ( art department ) , Niigata Prefecture Governor Award ( arts and culture ) , and has won such as Ango Prize Niigata Special Award .

In addition, the management of the water plants cultivation related manufacturers " Aqua Design Amano " in the West Kaba Ward . Tokyo Sky Tree (Tokyo, Sumida -ku ) " Sumida Aquarium " and to be annexed to and produced a Nature Aquarium , etc. Lisbon Oceanarium in Portugal.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Sad news indeed . RIP Amano  the master Aqascaper .


----------



## LondonDragon

Very sad news indeed  RIP


----------



## Jur4ik

make me feel really sad and I had to wipe away few tears ..


----------



## Crossocheilus

At least he got to see the success of his creation in Lisbon, his most spectacular aquascape.

RIP Takashi Amano


----------



## Stu Worrall

Terrible news. Far too young to go  rip amano.


----------



## Chris Jackson

Oh my....that is such a loss so young.

A life well lived and forever remembered. 

In 1997 Nature Aquarium World altered my outlook for ever. 

Thank you Takashi Amano RIP


----------



## frrok

RIP.


----------



## Martin in Holland

He inspired and will continue to inspire many nature lovers, above and under water. He will be missed.
Thanks Mr. Amano


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

I´m shocked.... A year or two ago... Amano's dramatic weight loss caughy my attention... I can´t avoid thinking in desease. The official death cause is pneumonia.

Is a big loss for our hobby.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

damn. i got the news first thing in the morning. had to google just to make sure. so sad. always hoping one day i get to meet him. rest In peace.


----------



## foxfish

Shocking news!


----------



## TOO

Amano created a whole new way of thinking. A true pioneer. What a legacy. 

Thomas


----------



## Antoni

RIP, Master Amano! You was the biggest inspiration for aquascaping and you have changed the life and perception of the World forever for many of us. Soo sad! Still can't believe it...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson

Terrible news  inspiration to many - RIP


----------



## zgmarkozg

Rest in peace.


----------



## Jaap

RIP


----------



## Alexander W.

RIP


----------



## LondonDragon

Got up this morning and still cant believe it!!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

RIP The Master. 

I'm out of words.


----------



## viktorlantos

The official announcement from ADA which come in late (probably because of the time zone), but arrived.



> Dear Friends and Partners,
> With our deepest sorrow, we announce that Takashi Amano, President & CEO of Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd., passed away after an illness on Wednesday, August 4, 2015.
> We convey our deepest gratitude to those who have favored him with valuable cooperation and support.
> The wake and private funeral will be held by close family members only.
> To follow the wishes of Mr. Amano, we respectfully decline any condolence gifts.
> Details of the farewell ceremony will be announced, later.
> August 6, 2015
> Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd.



We will miss you master


----------



## Deer

Saw this on fb this morning, had to come here to double check. Sad news


----------



## Hamza

Its really disappointing to know that a legend who not only inspired me but a lot of people around the world is no more. 
Amano San, you'll always stay in our hearts and be deeply missed everytime I look at a scape.

RIP


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

A very sad day for his family and for all of us !! 
His work have inspire the hobby and he can be proud of what he has achieved in his life for his passion. 
He will be miss but we will still get inspire by his work and still thinking about this great man.

RIP master


----------



## George Farmer

I literally cried into my girlfriend arms this morning at 530am. 

He helped make me the man I am today. Without his work I have no idea what I'd be doing with my life right now. "Inspirational" doesn't come close.

So sad I never met him to thank him in person.


----------



## FIsh i

Two great creators will meet,God bless.


----------



## tmiravent

R.I.P.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

It was difficult to believe at the beginning, with no believable source, but unfortunately it was true 
His art will live forever!


----------



## NC10

Wow....RIP mate, may your inspiration live on!!


----------



## jarcher1390

RIP

May he live on through our aquascapes.


----------



## Sentral

Terrible news, Amano has done so much for this hobby. RIP


----------



## Tim Harrison

Such a great shame and loss to more than just aquascaping; made all the more tragic since he was only 61. I think that perhaps he'd been coping with illness for sometime and suspect that pneumonia was a secondary disease.


----------



## Patrick Buff.

My condolence to his family, he was a inspiration for all of us.

Patrick


----------



## Dantrasy

he turned a hobby into an art form. the master will be missed so much 

too young

just too sad.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Japanese wikipedia on Amano said he died due to cancer.


----------



## Yoda-BB

R.I.P.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Japanese wikipedia on Amano said he died due to cancer.


https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/天野尚
That's very sad, pneumonia arising from complications with cancer.


----------



## Mark Green

Very sad news, R.I.P


----------



## Iceagezzo

It's a sad day! 
Rest in peace, Master.


----------



## dfinn

A very sad day, although I am only really beginning my journey into the nature aquarium world I have seen the amazing works this man created, a true talent.


----------



## zozo

My condolences to all who loved him. I just recently picked up the hobby again. Watching his stunning and inspirational works realy was a trigger for me to get going again. He lives on in our hearts and scapes all over the world.


----------



## X3NiTH

お悔やみ申し上げます

RIP


----------



## xim

Yesterday I was watching a Toyota AE86 video and wondered what ADA shop was like back in 1983.


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Hugely sad news, the world will certainly be a poorer place without his genius, but his legacy and creations will live on ...

RIP


----------



## Tim Harrison

I can't think of a more fitting epitaph or legacy than this...I have to admit to seeing it in a whole new and different light now...


----------



## LondonDragon

Wore this today to honour our fallen master  



 

Heard today there was a huge turn out at ocenario.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

I am very sad to hear the news today of the passing of a great and truly inspirational man, for very special reasons...

In 1997 I was off work for a whole year following a very serious accident. I had an aquarium at the time and I had just bought the book Nature Aquarium, First Edition by Takashi Amano, and I was completely blown away by it. I decided I was going to try his techniques for the first time. A few months later my firts proper planted tank was finished, I was so proud of it I took a load of photographs and sent them with a letter straight to Mr. Amano at ADA in Niigata. I told him I had been ill and that his book and my work on the aquarium had taken my my mind off it while I got better.

I thought no more of it until I got a letter from the man himself via his private secretary. The letter said that Mr. Amano thanked me for the photographs and the aquascape I had created showed great promise. He also asked me for a favour and would he mind if he telephoned me to tell me what it was he needed.

Sure enough he called me and told me that he had been trying to import a special breed of dog for his daughters Birthday. The breed of dog is only bred in England but the breeder would not sell one to him because he did not trust him, what he needed was a sponsor to vouch for him in the UK. He provided me with the address of the breeder and I wrote to them explaining who Mr Amano was and that he was a lover of nature and would never do anything to harm the dog.

I never heard back from the breeder, but about a month later a parcel arrived from Japan. I say parcel, it was a box measuring almost a metre cubed and weighed a ton. The top of the box was covered in Japanese postage, when I added it up and converted it into UK Sterling the amount of postage alone was over £200.00.

I struggled to get the box inside the house, but when I opened it, it was full to the brim with every book Takashi Amano had published, inside each book was a personal message and the wax seal of his own personal 'chop' signature. The books were all in Japanese so I couldn't read anything, but I didn't have to, the pictures told me all I needed to know. Not only that but also in the box was 24 issues of his monthly magazine published over the lsat two years in Japan, each one still inside its own sealed plastic cover. I have never opened them and still have them to this day. I have always treasured them and will do so now more than ever.

Thank you Mr Takashi Amano. R.I.P.

Steve
Muito obrigado
1954 - 2015 - Legend.


----------



## PARAGUAY

He is in the reason I got interested in the Planted Aquarium  seeing his aquascapes and   discovering his passion for the natural world, such a sad loss he has given so much


----------



## NatureBoy

RIP Takashi, the greatest creative influence in my life


----------



## Martin in Holland

What a great story and memory you have about the master REDSTEVEO


----------



## AndyMcD

RIP


----------



## Chris Jackson

Redstevo your story confirms everything I ever hoped to believe about the man, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fran

This hobby of ours has got me through some tough times in my life and I know the aquascaping hobby would not be what it is without this very gifteed man. He will remain an inspiration to many for a long time to come. 

Rest in Peace Mr Amano.


----------



## James O

I'm sat in nandos at a service station reading this sad thread.  I started out from home at 6am to make the trip to The Green Machine and am taking a break on the way home.  Little did I know all the ADA jewels (tanks/products) they display would seem more poignant now than when I was in the shop. 

I'm not ashamed to say I was a little damp around the eyes when I read the first few posts.

What a life!  Athlete, photographer and father of modern planted tank movement.  Master of so many skills.  Truly a polymath.

A life cannot be measured, but the way those who survive you think and feel about you gives an emotional quotient.  Few have met him and yet the joy his philosophy has spread so far and wide even touches those who never use ADA and just emulate his style.  No one in the hobby was untouched, we all felt 'felt his presence'.

I'm going home for an ADA video marathon


----------



## GHNelson

REDSTEVEO said:


> I am very sad to hear the news today of the passing of a great and truly inspirational man, for very special reasons...
> 
> In 1997 I was off work for a whole year following a very serious accident. I had an aquarium at the time and I had just bought the book Nature Aquarium, First Edition by Takashi Amano, and I was completely blown away by it. I decided I was going to try his techniques for the first time. A few months later my firts proper planted tank was finished, I was so proud of it I took a load of photographs and sent them with a letter straight to Mr. Amano at ADA in Niigata. I told him I had been ill and that his book and my work on the aquarium had taken my my mind off it while I got better.
> 
> I thought no more of it until I got a letter from the man himself via his private secretary. The letter said that Mr. Amano thanked me for the photographs and the aquascape I had created showed great promise. He also asked me for a favour and would he mind if he telephoned me to tell me what it was he needed.
> 
> Sure enough he called me and told me that he had been trying to import a special breed of dog for his daughters Birthday. The breed of dog is only bred in England but the breeder would not sell one to him because he did not trust him, what he needed was a sponsor to vouch for him in the UK. He provided me with the address of the breeder and I wrote to them explaining who Mr Amano was and that he was a lover of nature and would never do anything to harm the dog.
> 
> I never heard back from the breeder, but about a month later a parcel arrived from Japan. I say parcel, it was a box measuring almost a metre cubed and weighed a ton. The top of the box was covered in Japanese postage, when I added it up and converted it into UK Sterling the amount of postage alone was over £200.00.
> 
> I struggled to get the box inside the house, but when I opened it, it was full to the brim with every book Takashi Amano had published, inside each book was a personal message and the wax seal of his own personal 'chop' signature. The books were all in Japanese so I couldn't read anything, but I didn't have to, the pictures told me all I needed to know. Not only that but also in the box was 24 issues of his monthly magazine published over the lsat two years in Japan, each one still inside its own sealed plastic cover. I have never opened them and still have them to this day. I have always treasured them and will do so now more than ever.
> 
> Thank you Mr Takashi Amano. R.I.P.
> 
> Steve
> Muito obrigado
> 1954 - 2015 - Legend.


That made me cry reading that.....a true Gentleman and nature lover....Mr Takashi Amano!
hoggie


----------



## tim

Massive influence to our hobby, sad times  my heart goes out to his family and friends at this sad time.


----------



## Brian Murphy

I'm still trying to get head around the news. I live and breath aquascaping and although I knew of Amano and ADA, I always thought that it was for the elite of this world.  I couldn't afford his products and thought they where overpriced so have only ever used a few of his cheaper products.  He was a God in the hobby and I am a mere peasant.  I just hope that one day soon I will take on board his teachings and create something close to what he could create.  I have his book ordered.  I used to frown at his minions but today I get them.  I just hope that their hearts are not too heavy and that they now go forward like the disciples did, and spread the word of how to be a master of creating nature.
RIP Mr. Amano


----------



## LondonDragon

Was reading his first book again last night and that first book is just something else, if you love aquascaping you need to read it.


----------



## viktorlantos

I had a few emails with the ADA staff this week and let me quote a few words from it.



> We continue to work for expanding Nature Aquarium that Mr. Amano created over the world.
> We believe this is the wish of Mr. Amano.



Amano San was like a teacher/mentor in Niigata. His passion, viewpoint, perfectionism was always there and those who he worked with did their job based on these guidelines.
I am sure they will do their best to keep up with the very high standard what the master left behind. Not just on commercial side, but in their publications, videos etc.

His spirit will be with us in the future too.


----------



## Sk3lly

LondonDragon said:


> Was reading his first book again last night and that first book is just something else, if you love aquascaping you need to read it.


What is this book called please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo

Sk3lly said:


> What is this book called please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That would be "Nature Aquarium World" 1994, listed as his first book about fresh water aquarium.
http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Aquarium-World-Make-Beautiful/dp/0793800897


----------



## Chris Jackson

LondonDragon said:


> Was reading his first book again last night and that first book is just something else, if you love aquascaping you need to read it.



So was I, it's a true delight in terms of both admiring the scapes and reading his reflections and guidance alongside. A must have in my opinion as well.


----------



## Chris Jackson

From page 74....


----------



## ADA

*An inspiration to generations, a pioneer in the quest for aquascaping perfection and a legend who's work will live on forever,

RIP *​


----------



## flygja

Redsteveo, your story really touched me emotionally. It's nice to know that even know he's got an air of superiority about him when he commands his troops to battle (I mean his squad to build scapes), he does have a kind heart.

I saw the news last week and thought it was a hoax. So sad to hear it was real. I also noted his extreme weight loss, just like what happened to Jobs.

Here he is when he visited Malaysia in 2010.
20101128__DSC5613_994_1000 by flygja, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison

*The loss of Takashi Amano*





Dear Friends,

With our deepest sorrow, we announce that Takashi Amano, President & CEO of Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd., passed away on August 4, 2015. It was Amano’s wish that his funeral to be conducted by his close family members only.

As Amano had been fighting an illness for several years, he kept working on his creative activities.
In last February, he accomplished a great achievement of creating the world’s largest planted layout, the 40m Nature Aquarium in Oceanário de Lisboa in Portugal. After attending its opening ceremony in late April, he was concentrating on treatment while continuing to work. His last job was to work on his autobiographical photo collection, “ORIGIN OF CREATION” and to select his works for the photo exhibition, starting from September 5th, titled as same as the book.   

Keeping Amano’s message in our mind that we should look at Nature and take interest in Nature, we sincerely hope that people around the world continue to enjoy Nature Aquarium.

We are planning a farewell ceremony that will take place soon.
Details will be announced later.

Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd.


----------



## George Farmer




----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks for sharing your thoughts George...very poignant.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Guys...Book of Condolence...pay your tributes....http://tribute-to-takashi-amano.jimdo.com/


----------



## zozo

What a beautiful touching story.. 

  Got me a bit emmotional reading all this.
Thank you too Steve and Sun Heaven, sharing all this with us. Stories like this is all about what makes life so beautiful..

Only love can save us.. And this forum is all about real LOVE.. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## REDSTEVEO

I have just gone and found the books that Mr Amano sent to me with his personalised signature and chop inside them. I also found the back issues of the ADA Journal, every issue from 1994 to 1997. I have included some photographs from inside the front pages of the books he sent to me below. I have also included some of the photographs that I sent to him back in 1997 after I bought his first book.
Not bad for a beginner, way before we had UKAPS to help us.

The Treasured Books








Takashi Amano's chop and signatures












My first planted tanks in 1997









Domo arigato gozaimashita Takashi Amano Sensei.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## flygja

Wow REDSTEVEO! I read Amano's daughter's blog post and remembered reading about this English man but couldn't remember where I read about it. So great to be personally touched by him in that way. The Online aquajournal also has some eulogies written by other people, its definitely worth a read. 

You started planted tanks in 1997, I think that just about makes you the most experienced planted tanker here.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Thanks Flygia,

Possibly the oldest, not necessarily the most experienced  I first put plants in an aquarium with common newts and tadpoles in it for my son in 1982

I will look for the online journal. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## John S

Fantastic story Steve and those tanks from 1997 look great.


----------



## viktorlantos

REDSTEVEO said:


> I am totally blown away, so emotional after reading that story, how on earth did you find that, I really don't know what to say. I never expected that twenty one years later I would see something written by Mr Amanos daughter about a young English man who helped her father get a dog from England.
> 
> I wonder if I tried to contact Sayuri Amano and tell her that I am that young Englisman who loved Mr Amanos Aquascapes so much, she would pleased to hear from me.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Very best regards,
> 
> Steve



Lovely and touching story. If you would like to contact with Sayuri i can help. I am sure she would be happy especially after this post that the english men is still there and you both remembering the same story around the sane time on the opposite side of the world. Let me know and i will share in pm. Thanks for sharing your version too. Life is amazing!


----------



## Martin in Holland

At these moment I am happy that the world is getting smaller .....


----------



## Tim Harrison

That is amazing...Perhaps at times like this such events owe more to Synchronicity than to just simple coincidence alone...


----------



## REDSTEVEO

John S said:


> Fantastic story Steve and those tanks from 1997 look great.



Thanks John S, I must admit sometimes we go so far to try and achieve what we do and technology has advanced so much we sometimes forget the basics. I achived that back in 1997 without half the stuff we have got to help us now. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Troi said:


> That is amazing...Perhaps at times like this such events owe more to Synchronicity than to just simple coincidence alone...



Synchronicity comes to those who remember and never forget!

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

viktorlantos said:


> Lovely and touching story. If you would like to contact with Sayuri i can help.



Hi Viktorlantos,

Thank you. PM Sent today.

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

A Bull With Yogurts said:


> Personal stories such as this are wonderful because they reveal the more relaxed side of a man who could come across as being quite intense in the ADA videos I have seen.



Hi A Bull With Yoghurts (that's some name tag you have got there!)

I agree, in the letter I recieved from Takashi Amano he gave me some words of advice which showed a much more compassionate side to him than the impression you might get from watching his videos.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## A Bull With Yogurts

REDSTEVEO said:


> A Bull With Yoghurts (that's some name tag you have got there!)



I got fed up with trying to dream up names when registering for forums so I dumped my name into an online anagram generator. This was the best one it came up with.

Works for me as I never forget it and nobody else has ever registered using it. Does sometimes generate some funny responses though. 



REDSTEVEO said:


> I agree, in the letter I recieved from Takashi Amano he gave me some words of advice which showed a much more compassionate side to him than the impression you might get from watching his videos.



Yeah, when I first started watching the ADA videos I thought he came across as a bit of a prima donna. As I watched more I started to wonder if it was just the Japanese way of doing things. What I've actually come to realise now is that he was just a perfectionist who cared deeply about the work he created.



It occurs to me whilst writing this that he died the same week that I decided to get a tank whilst on my summer holiday. Gutting as, having learnt so much about him since then, I would have loved the opportunity to meet him in person at some point in the future.

All the best
Stu (real name)


----------



## Andy D

WOW! 

Amazing to read the other side of that story!


----------



## Chris Jackson

So good to read stories like this as a contrast to the daily torrent of negative news that pevades the media! Heart warming.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Hello everyone who like me was very saddened at the loss of one of our sources of inspiration. You will have read the story on here about my experience with the great man and my involvement in helping him to buy a puppy for his daughters birthday.

Mr Amano's daughter Sayuri posted a journal here... http://www.adana.co.jp/en/aquajournal/archives/248

After reading it I wrote a letter to Sayuri Amano and she kindly replied via email, see below the unedited version.

_Hello, Mr.Lancashire.
Thank you very much for your letter and photos of your family. 
I apologize for that now I reply you, this delay response... the time is passing so fast for me especially in these months.  

It was a big surprise for us to receive a letter from you because I had no idea if the guy in the story is still alive or not in actual. 
We are very happy to know that you are well with your family in your good health. 
The dogs are now 13yeras old now but they are also in good condition while enjoying to play  at the garden every day. 
I'm very glad with that this story is not ended but is continued to bring each of us smiles. 

We would like to express again our gratitude to everything you made for us, our family.  
I hope you are keeping well too.

Kind regards,
Sayuri Amano
ADA_


Thank you.

Steve


----------



## rebel

REDSTEVEO said:


> I am very sad to hear the news today of the passing of a great and truly inspirational man, for very special reasons...
> 
> In 1997 I was off work for a whole year following a very serious accident. I had an aquarium at the time and I had just bought the book Nature Aquarium, First Edition by Takashi Amano, and I was completely blown away by it. I decided I was going to try his techniques for the first time. A few months later my firts proper planted tank was finished, I was so proud of it I took a load of photographs and sent them with a letter straight to Mr. Amano at ADA in Niigata. I told him I had been ill and that his book and my work on the aquarium had taken my my mind off it while I got better.
> 
> I thought no more of it until I got a letter from the man himself via his private secretary. The letter said that Mr. Amano thanked me for the photographs and the aquascape I had created showed great promise. He also asked me for a favour and would he mind if he telephoned me to tell me what it was he needed.
> 
> Sure enough he called me and told me that he had been trying to import a special breed of dog for his daughters Birthday. The breed of dog is only bred in England but the breeder would not sell one to him because he did not trust him, what he needed was a sponsor to vouch for him in the UK. He provided me with the address of the breeder and I wrote to them explaining who Mr Amano was and that he was a lover of nature and would never do anything to harm the dog.
> 
> I never heard back from the breeder, but about a month later a parcel arrived from Japan. I say parcel, it was a box measuring almost a metre cubed and weighed a ton. The top of the box was covered in Japanese postage, when I added it up and converted it into UK Sterling the amount of postage alone was over £200.00.
> 
> I struggled to get the box inside the house, but when I opened it, it was full to the brim with every book Takashi Amano had published, inside each book was a personal message and the wax seal of his own personal 'chop' signature. The books were all in Japanese so I couldn't read anything, but I didn't have to, the pictures told me all I needed to know. Not only that but also in the box was 24 issues of his monthly magazine published over the lsat two years in Japan, each one still inside its own sealed plastic cover. I have never opened them and still have them to this day. I have always treasured them and will do so now more than ever.
> 
> Thank you Mr Takashi Amano. R.I.P.
> 
> Steve
> Muito obrigado
> 1954 - 2015 - Legend.



This story definitely deserves to be part of Amanos biography!

Thanks so much for sharing it!

[Your tanks in 1997 look pretty snappy even by today's standards!]


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Hi Rebel,

It's a strange old world isn't it. Sayuri Amano is still playing with her dogs all these years later, and here am I still playing with planted aquariums, all thanks to Mr Amano.

Thanks for the kind words on the tanks from back in 1997!! No EI or Co2 in those days!

Regards,

Steve


----------



## viktorlantos

Cheers Steve, i am glad you got a response from her. Wonderful touching story on both sides again. Thanks for sharing


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Cheers Victor,

So here is the plan!! I am hoping to retire this year around July, then I want to start planning a trip to Japan and visit the ADA factory when I am over there and hopefully get to meet Sayuri Amano in person. This would bring a nice end to the story.

If there is anyone out there in UKAPS who fancies making the trip with me you are welcome to join me.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon

REDSTEVEO said:


> If there is anyone out there in UKAPS who fancies making the trip with me you are welcome to join me.


Sounds like a UKAPS "roadtrip" to me!


----------



## Tim Harrison

...it would certainly bring your amazing story full circle...


----------



## REDSTEVEO

LondonDragon said:


> Sounds like a UKAPS "roadtrip" to me!



A UKAPS Roadtrip it certainly would be, I wonder if any of our forum sponsors would 
be interested in chipping in towards the costs?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LondonDragon

REDSTEVEO said:


> I wonder if any of our forum sponsors would
> be interested in chipping in towards the costs?


haha sure they would  pay for themselves and leave us all behind


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Troi said:


> ...it would certainly bring your amazing story full circle...



I like full circles!! It certainly would complete the story with a final chapter.

Watch this space.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## flygja

REDSTEVEO said:


> Cheers Victor,
> 
> So here is the plan!! I am hoping to retire this year around July, then I want to start planning a trip to Japan and visit the ADA factory when I am over there and hopefully get to meet Sayuri Amano in person. This would bring a nice end to the story.
> 
> If there is anyone out there in UKAPS who fancies making the trip with me you are welcome to join me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve


I think in one of her blog posts, she mentioned that she married a German and she's now living in Germany. So even nearer!


----------



## REDSTEVEO

flygja said:


> I think in one of her blog posts, she mentioned that she married a German and she's now living in Germany. So even nearer!



Hi flygia,

I would be interested in seeing that blog if you know where it is? My wife is from Germany so I could blag a trip to see her family at the same time

Still would like to go to Japan though!!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## flygja

Steve, here you go: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/aquajournal/archives/189. Its on the last paragraph. Sorry I was mistaken, she didn't say anything about marrying a German!


----------



## Martin in Holland

You can google her name and even find her on Facebook.... maybe just add her


----------

